# Anyone know where "Single-handed" was filmed?



## Betsy Og (8 Jan 2008)

"on location in Ireland" was the helpful thing on the end of the programme! and the rte website is giving nothing away either.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Jan 2008)

Filming Locations:Connemara, County Galway, Ireland


----------

